# Who Wants a Bay Area Fur Meet?



## AngelofMercy (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all,

    I know I'm fairly new here, BUT! I had an idea! I would really like to organize a bay area furry meet type shindig! I'm a fairly good organizer, and would be willing to take on the task.  

    When I say bay area, I'm referring to the San Francisco Bay Area, of course.  I was thinking that we could all meet somewhere, maybe a land mark in San Francisco, and then go from there! Anyone have any input as to what we should do?

     I was definitely thinking that we would have a drawing session! If you don't draw, I'm sure I or someone else would be willing to come up with a little doodle for you.  

     Another good idea would probably be a restaurant outing! I know the area, and I am able to recommend some pretty good places.  


     I don't know, what do you guys think? I would love some suggestions, if anyone has any!


----------



## DarkChaos (Aug 30, 2009)

Living at the end of one of the BART lines, I support this idea!

Although I understand a couple meets exist already, according to WikiFur: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bay_Area_Furry

But I imagine you're more interested in organizing one yourself.  And it does sound like a fun idea, getting together with a few other furs in the area and touring San Francisco!  So you'd have at least one companion for this.


----------



## AngelofMercy (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome!  And thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 30, 2009)

There's a bunch of Bay Area meets (I believe they are all in the link that was provided) but not too many in the city proper.  There's a few on the outskirts of the city but nothing really central.  I'd be all for something closer / more central...  There was a meet at Sparky's but it fell through and that place sucks anyway.  Cafe Flore is the shit, but would be hard to find room as it's usually pretty crowded...

 Honestly, the best place around here would probably be the Thai Corner, as it's close to Church Station and there is never anybody there but they have TONS of space and good food (weird, I know) but people would have to buy something if they want us to be able to come back.

PM me if you want ideas or something.  I've only been here about 2 years but know the city pretty well by now and worst case I could cram 10 people here (but probably not any more).  Or there's like 100 bars around here we recently found out are very fursuit friendly


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2009)

In case anyone is still interested:

Since it seems there is interest starting a meet here in SF, let's give
this a try!

Considering factors such as transportation, space, food and parking Thai
Corner seems like a good bet.  They should have most of the back room
available (if not all of it) so there should be plenty of space and
there food is good and reasonably priced.

The meet will start at 7:00PM on Wednesday, October 28.

Thai Corner is located on the corner of Market Street and Sanchez Street
(2200 Market Street) in the Castro District of San Francisco:

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?q...r&hnear=San+Francisco&cid=5651803417762681382

I'll give a couple ways to get there on public transit (one with less
walking) and directions on how to get there by car and where you might
find parking.


Directions taking BART:

Take BART to the Mission+16th Street station and then after leaving the
gates take a right to exit the station.  Once you come out of the
station, take a left onto 16th Street (you should pass Wells Fargo). 
Walk about 5 blocks to Sanchez Street (the corner where Tangerine
restaurant is) and take a right onto Sanchez.  Walk to Market Street and
it will be right ahead, once you cross Market.

Directions taking BART (less walking, with MUNI):

Take BART to Civic Center and exit the BART area and enter MUNI inside
the same station.  Go to the Outbound side and take either the K, the L
or the M train 2 stops to Church.  Exit Church Station on the left side
and turn around and walk about a block down Market Street to Sanchez
(away from the Safeway).  Thai Corner is right there.

MUNI:  Same directions as above, minus BART.

Driving / Parking:

There has been some complaints about parking in the city.  There is
street parking but you may have to circle around the block a couple
times to find a spot.  There are a few more options; there is a parking
garage where you can pay to park on the Northeast side of Market and
Noe, on Noe Street (about a block away).  There is also a pay to park
area in back of Home (the restaurant on Church and Market).

Directions from Google Maps...

From the East Bay:

Take 80W into San Francisco and take the exit onto 101N.  Take exit 434A
and keep left at the fork, following the signs for Duboce Ave and merge
onto Duboce Ave.  Take a slight left at Market Street, and you'll pass
the Safeway -- it'll be another block up Market, on your right.

From South Bay:

Get onto 101N into San Francisco.  Take exit 434A and keep left at the
fork, following the signs for Duboce Ave and merge onto Duboce Ave. 
Take a slight left at Market Street, and you'll pass the Safeway --
it'll be another block up Market, on your right.

From North Bay:

Get onto 101S toward San Francisco.  Take a slight left at Lombard
Street.  Take a right onto Fillmore and where Fillmore ends you'll take
a right onto Duboce Ave.  Take a left onto Sanchez (at the Duboce Park
Cafe) and drive toward Market.  Thai Corner is at the corner, after
Chase (accross 15th St).


Hope to see you there!

-- Ricky


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

there should also be a lower maine meet.


----------

